# Photo: Love Song To Copley



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW!!!
Just WOW!!!!!


----------



## Miley (Nov 2, 2010)

AMAZING photo


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness-what a gorgeous photo (and subject!)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Gorgeous  is the bokeh from some blades of grass in front of you?


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! What an AMAZING photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Beautiful reflections and beautiful golden!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Gorgeous  is the bokeh from some blades of grass in front of you?


Yes, there's a sprinkle of reedy grass in front, and then the bare tree is reflected in the water.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Saw this on Facebook.......one of the most beautiful pictures I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!! As Tippy said that's got to be one of my all time favorites!

Pete


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

That's an amazingly beautiful photo!!! You have a real gift.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so, so beautiful....as my dad would say, "you can hear the quiet"...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, really stunning


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

That is beautiful! I love all your photos!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a wonderful moment to have captured forever.

Beautiful picture and gorgeous dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Absolutely stunning........ dog and picture.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!! Something has it's attention!!!!


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

What an absolutely gorgeous setting, photo and Copley is Gorgeous!!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree....WOW!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> so, so beautiful....as my dad would say, "you can hear the quiet"...


Awww, that is perfect. It was so early in the morning, and everything was so at peace.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Fabulous! What a great shot.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

My gosh he's beautiful. WOW! Amazing picture!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

THank you so much for sharing this photo, I absolutely love it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply breathtaking. Gives me goose bumps I love it so much.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Aww, thank you!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

One in a lifetime picture. What beauty - both Copley and the setting !


----------



## paulvanharte (Mar 31, 2012)

WOW, that is one great pic. Beautiful composition lovely colors, but the star is the Golden. Well done
Paul


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That is truly a stunning photo!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning Photo.. Looks like something you'd see in a magazine.. Wow.. Great Capture..!!!!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone. I love that moments can be stopped in time as they rush past. Dog time goes by fastest of all. This dog is 2 now, but I will blink my eyes and he will be 12.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't even have the words to express what this photo means to me - it is stunning, but more. There is a quiet expectancy in that captured moment - a timeless moment of a beautiful dog completely at ease in his world

See - I cannot even express myself LOL Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That means so much to me, Sunrise.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woww.. what a beautiful photo


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very very nice image.
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rik, you take the best of the photos!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That is an absolutely stunning photo. If I saw that in a store I would certainly purchase it!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful photo! I'll be looking at it whenever I need a moment of calm.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Rik, you take the best of the photos!


I didn't take this photo. You did, and you made me a little bit jealous. 
A golden shot !:appl:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, now that is praise from a good source, lol. I appreciate it bc I admire your work.


----------



## Wayne_&_Sam (Apr 7, 2012)

Stunning photo, I love the way your golden is standing so proud.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my God, that's what I said very loud at work, people rushed to see what happened.
Beyond beautiful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Early morning is such pretty light, and Copley was too sleepy to jump in the river, but just watched the ducks.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

just WOW!!


----------

